# qt-4.3.1 - błąd kompilacji

## t607

Od kilkunastu dni nie mogę skompilować najnowszej wersji qt. Kompilacja kończy się tak:

```

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.2.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: .obj/release-shared/qiodevice.o: relocation R_X86_64_PC32 ag

ainst `QList<QByteArray>::clear()' can not be used when making a shared object; recompile with -fPIC

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.2.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: final link failed: Bad value

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[1]: *** [../../lib/libQtCore.so.4.3.1] Błąd 1

make[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/src/corelib'

make: *** [sub-corelib-all-ordered] Błąd 2
```

emerge --info:

```

Portage 2.1.3.6 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.2.0/amd64-vanilla, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.20.1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.20.1 x86_64 Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 2.8GHz

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.10

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 16 Aug 2007 08:30:01 +0000

app-admin/eselect-compiler: 2.0.0_rc2-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.22-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/eselect/compiler /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X aac acl acpi alsa amd64 arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cddb cdr cli config_wizard cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo examples fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gimp gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ipod ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg kde kerberos lame ldap libwww mad midi mikmod mmx mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg oggvorbis opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl png pppd python qt qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection samba sdl session sms spell spl sse sse2 ssl svg tcpd tiff tls truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb vcd vorbis xcomposite xml xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" LIRC_DEVICES="pixelview_pro" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Próbowałem kompilacji z flagą -fPIC, ale błąd był taki sam.

----------

## Radioaktywny

Witam

i strzelam:

```
revdep-rebuild
```

?

----------

## Arfrever

Należy używać przykładowo Binutils 2.17.50.0.18. Błąd 186089.

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## manwe_

Mógłbyś pogrzebać w historii, wątek nie jest taki stary https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-572207.html .

----------

## c2p

#SOA 1:

```
[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/binutils-2.17-r1  USE="nls -multislot -multitarget -test -vanilla" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-4.3.1  USE="cups dbus debug gif jpeg mng opengl png qt3support sqlite sqlite3 ssl tiff zlib -accessibility -doc -examples -firebird -glib -mysql -nas -nis -odbc -pch -postgres -xinerama" INPUT_DEVICES="-wacom" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1 [2.6] USE="glibc-omitfp nls -debug -glibc-compat20 (-hardened) (-multilib) -profile (-selinux)" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gcc-4.2.0  USE="fortran gtk mudflap nls openmp (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -doc -gcj (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla" 0 kB

```

----------

## Arfrever

 *c2p wrote:*   

> #SOA 1

 

A `emerge --info` i `gcc-config -l`?

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## c2p

gcc-config -l

```
 [1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6

 [2] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6-hardened

 [3] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6-hardenednopie

 [4] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6-hardenednopiessp

 [5] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6-hardenednossp

 [6] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.2.0 *
```

emerge --info

```

Portage 2.2_pre7597 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.2.0, glibc-2.6-r0, 2.6.22-gentoo-r2 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.22-gentoo-r2 i686 Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 1.80GHz

Gentoo Base System release 2.0.0_rc2

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 17 Aug 2007 09:20:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.3.6-r2, 2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.22-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -Os -s -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -Os -s -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/home/system/distfiles"

FEATURES="candy ccache distlocks metadata-transfer moo parallel-fetch prelink sandbox sfperms unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://src.gentoo.pl http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/home/system/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS="--progress --exclude-from=/etc/portage/portage.rsync.opts --delete-excluded"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/home/system/tmp_portage"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/home/system/overlay/local-overlay"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac ac3 acl acpi alsa apache2 avi bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus divx divx4linux dri dvd dvdr dvdread emboss encode faac faad fam ffmpeg firefox foomaticdb fortran gd gdbm gif gimp gpm gtk gtk2 hal i8x0 iconv ipv6 irda isdnlog jpeg jpg kde kerberos lcms ldap lm_sensors mad midi mikmod mmx mng mp3 mpeg mudflap musepack mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia obex ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl php pic png ppds pppd python qt qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline real realmedia reflection scanner sdl session spell spl sqlite sse sse2 ssl svg tcpd threads tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb userlocales vcd vorbis win32codecs wma wmp x86 xine xml xml2 xorg xv xvid xvmc zlib"

ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0"

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol"

ELIBC="glibc"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv vesa"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS
```

----------

